# Land of the Relentless (Game Thread) - Part 2



## Tazmo (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2012)

*Land of the Relentless (Game Thread)*

*​*
*Eagle Team*, the most successful adventurer team from the "*Hunter's Guild*" has been dragged into a major conflict. They have discovered the war between , and the group is gathering mighty weapons that will aid them in their mission to give the Gods back the control over the World of Aludnath. 


Aludnath is inside a Sphere that protects it from any outlandish destruction from Evil Gods. The Elementals are blocking the only entrance to the world, and to dispel the Sphere, the Gods need the assistance of either the *Hellish God Lasvek*... or *The Forgotten God* sealed in the Void. 


Eagle Team will need to follow the instructions for a ritual in an old *journal* that will supposedly tell them how to release the *Forgotten God* from it's prison. 


The group not only is trying to defend itself from *Elementals*, but they are also fighting *Espiritas*, divine elemental-like spirits who have betrayed their power's origin, and the *Evil Cult of Lasvek*, who are in search for the same *journal* they carry to prove that their Master's power is greater than those of the benevolent gods, and who can in fact restore balance to the Relentless Age.


It is this way that Eagle Team finds itself in the Elven City of Greenroad, ready to search for the next weapon to defend themselves from their enemies and protect the Journal until the time is right; in the Last Full Moon of Summer.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2012)

Kalen shakes Luke's hand. "When this is over,  I'll be happy to help you in anyway I can."  He then leaves with Araden to the temple. 

Venah and Esme were waiting outside for Luke, although the young girl is getting ready to go back to her duties. 

"Alright, the other weapon we knew of was to the south of here, outside the forest. Master Windstorm mentioned something about a mausoleum?" Esme asked to Venah.

"Ah yes, Master Windstorm said it was two days from here. Some old cemetery." the girl pointed to the south, over the canopy of the forest. "He also said he might have another clue for a weapon in a while. He hasn't really have the time to research as much as he liked. There's still lots to fix around the city" she explained Luke.


----------



## Muk (Apr 2, 2012)

"Let's visit Master Windstorm. He may have some more information on the weapon in the cemetery," Luke says. He will try and find Master Windstorm, if he can't he'll try and prepare for their journey to the cemetery.

"Hmm, besides the usual undead stuff, what else could we find in a cemetery? Don't feel like getting into another surprise like last time."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 2, 2012)

Anya...

"I don't think it matters what you ask him we will still get a surprise."  Anya stuck her tongue out at Luke as she runs up.  "I don't think he could have predict a large transforming dog and some big burst of wind being there."  She huffs and crosses her arms.  "We should just get going."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2012)

Esme cleared her throat. "The undead I can handle... but mausoleums and crypts are usually trapped, so... Anya might have lots to do down there" she patted the gnome on the back. 

Venah lead them to Windstorm who was almost completely healed from his wounds. He still had a bandage on his hand from where the Giant Fire Serpent had burned him. Behind him, Andrith was carrying several scroll cases.

"I'm glad to see you all in one piece. I heard you managed to get one of the magic weapons on that fort. Did you have any problems?"

"Well, surprises mostly. Nothing we couldn't handle, although we came across to some who was also controlling Air Elementals. Seems like she was looking for the sword too, although she wasn't expecting us to be there"

"That's... a little disturbing" he blinked twice taken back by the information. "If this woman you speak of is actually helping Lanari and the Elementals... it means they are trying to seize the weapons that can actually hurt them." 

Windstorm took one of the scroll cases from Andrith and gave it to the group. "This is a map to the mausoleum. It's the most accurate one available. Those roads haven't been in use for decades, so it was hard to find anything acceptable to guide you there. It is _essential_ that you get there before they do. I'll talk to the owner of the stables to give you horses."


----------



## Muk (Apr 2, 2012)

"Well, thank you for the map. So we'll need Anya to spear head the dungeon and the undead should be easy to deal with Esme's aid. Anything else that would be inside a cemetery? Not that we come across one of those dreadful liches," Luke shudders at the thought of something as powerful as having to face some legendary undead lich.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2012)

"If I told you I knew what's in there, I would be lying. It's been at least a couple of decades since the place has been abandoned and the souls of the dead might have not been tended properly since. Beyond that, I have completely faith in you guys. You have proven yourselves thus far. If you need a potion or other lesser magical item, Andrith will be able to buy it for you. Sadly, even with my position, I wont be able to get you a discount. The resources are scarce and we are even having trouble in keeping the prices stable."


----------



## Muk (Apr 4, 2012)

"Alright, let's go shopping for a little bit and then head out!" Luke says.

"Never mind that, I don't have any gold to spend," Luke checks his purse.
"Well, I am as ready as I can get and will be. Let's head to that cemetery."

((That's weird. I didn't record gaining any gold  i am still on 75g ))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2012)

Muk said:


> "Alright, let's go shopping for a little bit and then head out!" Luke says.
> 
> "Never mind that, I don't have any gold to spend," Luke checks his purse.
> "Well, I am as ready as I can get and will be. Let's head to that cemetery."
> ...



(( Uhm... Check Anya's or Dangil's sheet. Im pretty sure you got almost the same as them. Let me see... ))


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 10, 2012)

(might it be possible for me to join up?)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2012)

(( Hello Igeku, have you ever played Dungeons and Dragons or are you familiar with the Pathfinder Roleplaying system? ))


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 10, 2012)

soulnova said:


> (( Hello Igeku, have you ever played Dungeons and Dragons or are you familiar with the Pathfinder Roleplaying system? ))



(( i have not played dungeons and dragons, no. but if the pathfinder roleplaying system is the way D&D is played then i am somewhat familiar wth it. however at this situation i must say.Google will be my friend  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2012)

(( Ok. For the moment I do not have the time I used to play and real life got in the way of the other players, hence why the game came to a halt. I don't know if Muk would be willing to come back right now, otherwise it will be a one-on-one side-adventure for your character. Would you be willing to try that? Do you have an idea of the character you want to play?   

Check this link to get you started. 


If you don't get it, don't worry. I don't have time to explain everything, but you'll catch it on the fly.   

We should take this conversation to  I will post some helpful stuff for you there.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2012)

Muk said:


> "Alright, let's go shopping for a little bit and then head out!" Luke says.
> 
> "Never mind that, I don't have any gold to spend," Luke checks his purse.
> "Well, I am as ready as I can get and will be. Let's head to that cemetery."
> ...



As soon as the party reaches the city limits, they come upon a young man who seems to be looking for them. He has silver hair and ice blue eyes.

Luke finds him familiar...


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 11, 2012)

Igeku had just gotten to the outskirts of town when he saw the group hew was looking for. the eagle squad. he quick;ly made up his ind to approach and ask if he could accompany. he approached, then halted and saluted as if to superiors. "Excuse me, may i join you in your quest to stop these monsters!" he also said as if talking to superiors.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2012)

Anya...

The pink haired gnome whirled around when she heard the man speaking.  Her eyes narrow and she looks him up and down.  “What makes you think you are good enough to join us?  Why do you think you are a good eagle candidate?  Who are you?  Where are you from?  What are you doing here?  Why do you want to join us?  What can you do?  How did you get here?  What's in it for us?  Do you know someone here?”  Once again Anya is firing too many questions before waiting for answers.  It has been a VERY long day...


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 11, 2012)

Igeku listened in silence to the barrage of questions and deemed fit the answer he would give. When the gnome had finished. He began to speak. " I am igeku. The military sent me here to help the war effort. But I think I may be able to do more outside the military. I also wish to prove myself. I can fight and will do so if you allow me to join you." He said this then waited for a reply


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2012)

*Anya...*

The little gnome narrowed her large blue eyes.  "Prove yourself?"  Anya looks at him suspiciously and nods slowly.  "I'm Anya Toll!  You can call me Anya."  She nods vigorously.  "You can come along.  Well if it is okay with the others too.  We could use another sword.  There are all kinds of creepy elementals and goblins and werewolves and...strange things."  She grins taking a breath.  "So what do you think Luke?  What are we going to do now?  I forgot what we were doing.  I got distracted!  Let's go!!!"  She squeals and runs to Spot.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2012)

Esme, the young black haired cleric, nods in agreement with Anya. "I think he would be a good addition to the team. The Goddess knows that we need some assistance on the front line. On my part, I see no trouble." she chuckles as Anya runs to get her pony.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 11, 2012)

Igeku bowed his head lightly at being accepted by the group for the most part.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2012)

If the rest of the party doesn't have anything else to add, they make their way to a dirt road leading south, and after maybe half a day of walking, you cross over an old bridges over a small river.


*Spoiler*: __ 









(( Perception Checks, everyone!))

((*Igeku*, to roll perception you simply check your sharacter sheet (I have a link to the game's wiki in my sig) and look for the skill called Perception. Your total Perception is +1.  Enter A seductive woman in black and input your character name, number of rolls = 1, and  Dice = 1d20+1  <--- This means you roll a 20 side dice and add +1 to the result. I'll do this one for you: ))  

Igeku Perception Check  1d20+1 → [11,1] = (12)

(( The higher you get, the better you do))

Igeku can tell that the road will take them to a swamp.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2012)

"Sure, 'Meat Shields' are always welcome," Luke says in a sarcastic voice using his finger making a quotation mark. 

1d20+1
1+1 = 2

Luke is currently too deep in though of what they were going to do next and what monster they would face to look properly at the road.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2012)

A young elven woman, little more than a girl considers the new arrival curiously for a moment.  She wears odd, mismatched clothing and seems to radiate an untamed, almost wild aura.  She glances to the large grey wolf beside her for a moment as if consulting with him before shrugging slightly.  "Ghost thinks he's okay so Nae thinks he's okay."

Nae: Perception:
1d20+12
18+12 = 30

Ghost: Perception:
1d20+5
15+5 = 20


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2012)

Anya...


Perception:
Roll(1d20)+5:
13,+5
Total:18

Spots Perception:
Roll(1d20)+5:
16,+5
Total:21


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2012)

((lol Pereception 30... ok let me see...))


*@Anya*
Anya feels the place is kind of gloomy... and there's definitely a weird smell coming from ahead. She makes out some ruins... and gets a chilling sensation when looking at it.


Both their animals tense up a little, but keep on walking. Their ears move ahead, trying to make out sounds. Ghost sniffles the dirt he's walking and blows some air from his nose,  he didn't like what he just scented.



*@Nae*
Nae can tell the Elven Druids have not come this far south to take care of the land. It smells of rotten flesh and mold. Even if the sun shines, the place feels unnaturally cold... not like the frozen lake but as a different kind of cold; one that touches her spirit. 

The birds do not seem to approach this place. Only ugly things that crawl and sting call it home. And even then, they are quiet.

Nae manages to spot headstones littering the ground ahead, and a big ruined stone building. There are shadows there that whirl in the corners and retreat as the party walks closer to the cemetery. 

A hushed growl. An annoyed whisper. The spirits here do not welcome you.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2012)

((Wis based casters with Perception as a class ability, ruining DM's fun for years  ))

Nae reaches down absently to comfort Ghost while frowning.  "Nae does not like this place.  It smells of death, but Nae does not see signs of the hunters or scavengers."  A chill passes through her quiet voice.

"Nae thinks animals avoid this place for a reason.  The Spirits are unhappy here, Nae thinks Eagles should be careful."  She slips her bow from her shoulder and readies an arrow; her eyes darting around as if expecting the shadows to lunge at her.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2012)

*Anya...*

Glancing at Nae, Anya nods.  "Yeah.  Somethin' isn't right here."  She grumbles reaching forward and patting Spots on the neck.  "Easy boy..."  She mumbles, her large eyes scanning the area around them as best she could.  "Hey Luke!  Stop daydreaming and pay attention!"  She snaps then looks at the rest then continues on.  "Damn elves and their maps..."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2012)

((Who says I didn't plan this all along?  ))

Esme gulps as she didn't manage to catch anything strange. "Alright... I can do this... yes" the cleric mutters to herself and grabs her Holy Symbol close to her chest.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 12, 2012)

Igeku looked around. "A swamp..." he said before following the suit of the party and drawing his sword.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2012)

(( I'll post a map for the place tonight. ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2012)

The walls of the old temple have seen better days, but they are still strong. The entrance to the temple is open, but the steps are littered by bones of all sizes... some of them even seem chewed on. There doesn't seem to be another door and most windows are slits on the stone.

As their approach the broken double doors, you hear a hiss and something scrambling away into the dark interior of the temple.

From there, neither Luke or Igeku can make out anything inside. Nae and Anya have better luck and realize the entrance is a foyer with columns and a couple of doors to the sides. Beyond that, they can't tell.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2012)

((Can I get a marching order? I imagine Igeku will be in front as he's currently the only melee. ))


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2012)

1/2 igeku & anya (unless anya is scouting ahead)
3 esme
4/5 nae & luke

"Oh right, wow did we already arrive?" Luke finally snaps out of his daydream. He pulls out his Scanty (repeating xbow) and is ready for some combat.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2012)

((Seems about right))

The big wooden double doors of the temple are broken and while Muk can make out columns  inside, the area is poorly lit and they would need a magical source of light or a torch.

Esme offers to place Light spell on Igeku's sword... so they can see better from the front. Additionally she will cast Guidance Anya and Igeku. (+1 skill/atk/save for a minute).


----------



## Kuno (Jul 14, 2012)

Anya...

"Well lets get going!"  Anya thinks for a moment then dismounts the pony though she doesn't tie him up.  "I'm going to leave you out and not tie you up.  Stay here but run if you need to.  Okay?"  She rubs the pony's head then heads toward the broken doors.  "Light that thing up!"  Anya then pulls out her hammer-pick.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2012)

"Sounds good, let us find this legendary weapon!" Luke says and brings an extra torch out for the back line. He'll drop it immediately should they be in combat, as he'll need both hands for his xbow.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 14, 2012)

geku strode forward thru the double doors. thansk to the enchantment cast on his sword (light spell) he could see a portion of the dimly lit room much better. he also felt as if he knew more of what move to make next. (guidance) "no need to waste anymore time to ponder this lace i'd think." he said


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2012)

The party follows inside, a long hall with ruined columns and with motif of a setting sun. There are several old statues of what appear to be elves, mostly for their ears, as their faces are destroyed... some even seem to have visible scratches on them.

In both sides, you can make out two archways, and from the one on the left, two angry eyes reflecting the light of Igeku's sword greet them. 

"_feed_" the thing growls at the light with a hoarse voice barely resembling one of a female "Feed... FEED!" as it screams this you hear shouts from deep inside the temple, rushing to meet you.

Anya and Nae can make out a thin humanoid form... almost that of a starving elf. But it is -wrong-, nothing that thin should be able to stay alive.

(( Roll Initiative! Igeku, your initiative is +9. Can you roll 1d20+9 on Invisible Castle, please?))


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 15, 2012)

((1d20=16 + 9 = 25))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2012)

(( Perfect, Igeku. What we usually do now is to post a set of 5 actions to be taken during combat and the rolls to attack and the damage and any details you want like if he's hurt he will stand back or keep fighting... focusing on a single target, etc, kind of programming his behavior during combat. If you want, you could wait to see how the others post their actions as examples and we can work from there.   from a previous fight if you want to check it out too. Usually, we try to post our stats to know how we are going during the fight. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2012)

I assume they're undead but just in case can Nae identify anything about them?

Knowledge: Nature
1d20+12
11+12 = 23

Nae:
*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 18/18  (I've got "16" noted next to this, did we take nonlethal damage at some point?  If so I assume it's healed?)

AC:    16 = 10 +2[Armor] +4[Dex]
Touch:    14 = 10 +4[Dex]
FF:    12 = 10 +2[Armor] 

Fort: +3 = +3[Druid] +0[Con]
Ref: +5 = +1[Druid] +4[Dex]
Will: +7 = +3[Druid] +4[Wis]
+2 on saves vs. Enchantement spells

Init:
1d20+4
13+4 = 17

Nae will maintain her distance and attack with her bow.
Round 1:
Attack:
1d20+8
11+8 = 19

Damage:
1d6+2
3+2 = 5

Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+8
1+8 = 9 (auto-miss)

Damage:
1d6+2
1+2 = 3

Round 3:
Attack:
1d20+8
5+8 = 13

Damage:
1d6+2
6+2 = 8

Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+8
10+8 = 18

Damage:
1d6+2
2+2 = 4

Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+8
10+8 = 18

Damage:
1d6+2
6+2 = 8





Ghost:
*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 8/27 (That's what's on his sheet  )

AC: 18(22) = 10 +4[NAC] +3[Dex] +1[Dodge] (+4[Dodge] vs. AoO from moving within threatened areas)

Fort: +5 = +3[Base]+2[Con]
Ref: +6 = +3[Base]+3[Dex]
Will: +2 = +1[Base]+1[Wis]

Ghost will hang back and guard Nae.  He will engage any creatures that move to threaten Nae or himself.

Round 1:
Attack:
1d20+4
19+4 = 23

Auto-trip:
1d20+4
19+4 = 23

Damage:
1d6+3
2+3 = 5

Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+4
2+4 = 6

Auto-trip:
1d20+4
18+4 = 22

Damage:
1d6+3
4+3 = 7

Round 3:
Attack:
1d20+4
3+4 = 7

Auto-trip:
1d20+4
9+4 = 13

Damage:
1d6+3
1+3 = 4

Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+4
19+4 = 23

Auto-trip:
1d20+4
14+4 = 18

Damage:
1d6+3
3+3 = 6

Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

Auto-trip:
1d20+4
4+4 = 8

Damage:
1d6+3
3+3 = 6




((Random trivia question how many days has it been since Nae joined the party?))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2012)

((   ))


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2012)

Initiative: 
1d20+4
4+4 = 8

Luke, too, will stay back and fire from his crossbow.


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




1d20+6
14+6 = 20

1d20+6
15+6 = 21

1d20+6
16+6 = 22

1d20+6
15+6 = 21

1d20+6
2+6 = 8





*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




1d8+0
4+0 = 4

1d8+0
3+0 = 3

1d8+0
3+0 = 3

1d8+0
8+0 = 8

1d8+0
5+0 = 5


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2012)

((Wow, my count was way off then I had 8  ))


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 16, 2012)

HP 19/19
Igeku attacks any enemy within reach.
ROUND 1:
Attack
1d20+6=13 (7+6)
Damage:
1d6+7=9 (2+7)
ROUND 2:
Attack
1d20+6 = 16 (10 + 6)
Damage
1d6+7= 11 (4+7)
ROUND 3:
attack: 
1d20 + 6 = 7 (1+6) instant-miss
ROUND 4:
attack:
1d20+6= 14 (8+6)
Damage:
1d6+7 = 11 (4+7)
ROUND 5 :
Attack:
1d20+6= 14 (8+6)
damage: 
1d6+7= 12 (5+7)


----------



## Kuno (Jul 16, 2012)

*Anya...*

?Okay that is creepy.?  Anya looks at the creature and shivers.  ?You're going down!?  She grabs one of her throwing axes and attacks.

HP: 26
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Will: +0

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
17,+4
Total:21


*Spoiler*: __ 




Okay...the damage for the hammer-pick looks off...this is what I used for fights before...

Round 1:  Throwing Axe:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+6:
18,+6
Total:24
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Round 2:  Throwing Axe:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+6:
11,+6
Total:17
Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Round 3:  Getting tired of standing and throwing, Anya grabs her hammer-pick and charges forward.
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18
Damage:
Roll(3d1)+0:
1,1,1,+0
Total:3

Round 4:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
3,+2
Total:5
Damage
Roll(3d1)+0:
1,1,1,+0
Total:3

Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18
Damage:
Roll(3d1)+0:
1,1,1,+0
Total:3


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2012)

*ROUND 1*

Esme's face pales as she shouts "A Ghoul! Don't let her bite you!" she warns her companions.

Igeku moves forward to engage the strange humanoid and swings his sword widely at it. He misses by little and the she-creature snarls at the soldier.

Anya starts throwing her axes to the starving looking woman. The first one cuts her side (-1hp). "You will be mine!" she screams at the gnome. Nae shoots an arrow and gets her right in the leg. (-6hp) Ghosts starts growling in another direction while guarding Nae as he hears something coming from the other hallway.  ((Ghost and Nae were fully healed from the last fight))

The ghouls tries to bite Igeku, unsuccessfully and she starts wailing in anger. Luke points Scanty and shoots her square in the chest. She bleeds some kind of green puss. (-10Hp)

Esme moves forward and tries to assist Igeku with her Heavy Mace. "GO back to your eternal sleep!" she orders as the mace smashes the skull and green stuff flies all around. (Ghoul1 - DEAD) "Eww Eww ewww" 



*ROUND 2*

Just as they got rid on the first one, two other creatures emerge from the darkness and charge against Igeku and Esme respectively. Igeku manages to avoid the ugly bite but Esme is not that lucky. "ACK!" she suddenly becames sloopy and it seems like her body turns rigid. Her eyes look at the others with urgency.

Igeku, seeing the cleric girl helpless in the ground tries to get rid of his own enemy quickly to help her. This time his scimitar makes a deep cut in the stomach of the new ghoul. (Ghoul2 -11hp)

Anya finishes the shocked ghoul with an AXE TO THE FACE. (Ghoul2 - DEAD)


Nae has trouble with her bow and misses by a lot. Ghosts snarls at the new threat but stays close to Nae.

Luke greets the newcommer with a bolt to his arm. (Ghoul3 -3hp)

Esme is still helpless on the ground.



*ROUND 3*
The remaining Ghoul is very angry and tries is very best to kill the dangerous human with the sword. He manages to bite Igeku's hand. The soldier feels something foul trying to get into his bloodstream but his body actually resists whatever the ghoul had tried to give him. (Igeku -3hp)

With his hand hurting, Igeku is not able to strike the Ghoul in front of Esme. 

Anya is tired of throwing stuff and charges in with her pick ((In fact, it IS wrong. You should be doing 1d4+(1d6 shock), gonna roll it for you  1d4+1d6 → [4,1] = (5) )) The Ghoul yelps at the slight shock and glares at the party. It is not amused and starts to feel surrounded. (Ghoul3 -8hp)


Nae misses again, Ghost stays at her side.

Luke doesn't loose anytime and shots again, getting him in the stomach. (Ghoul3 -11hp)



*Round 4*
The ghoul growls at the party, grabs Esme by the feet and tries to drag her into the darkness of the hallway!!

Igeku gives chase and with a mighty swing, he severs the head of the ghoul, making it fly in the darkness muttering a last curse. (Ghoul3 - DEAD)


*BATTLE ENDS*

300XP Each


Esme is fine. Paralized, but not badly hurt. She tries to make sounds but they only come out as grunts. 


(Perception Checks for treasure, plz )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2012)

Nae's eyes dart around obviously uncomfortable even after the unnatural creatures have gone still.  She moves forward carefully towards Esme, keeping Ghost close.

She'll attempt to render aid to Esme, both for the paralysis and the normal wound.

Nae: Heal: (Yeah, I know the paralysis will wear off in a few seconds anyway)
1d20+10
2+10 = 12

She'll then check Igeku's wound to see if there is anything she can do there.

Nae: Heal:
1d20+10
17+10 = 27

Nae: Perception:
1d20+12
3+12 = 15

((I'm going to assume Ghost's check probably wouldn't apply for treasure))

((I once got in trouble by a DM for recognizing a ghoul by the description and warning the other players not to get bit.  As an after thought it occurred to me "don't let it bite you" should be a pretty obvious warning for just about _any_ monster encounter.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2012)

Esme slowly starts to regain movement of her body and she sits rather shaken. "It was... dragging me to eat me... ugh... I hate undead" she says clearly affected by how the encounter unfolded. 

Nae can tell that they are lucky though. With a closer inspection on the remains of the creatures, their saliva has a horrible odor and color. They could have gotten very sick and die. 

((Will wait for the others' check to post the treasure results.  ))


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 16, 2012)

((LUCKY ME XD))

Perception roll
1d20 + 1 =21 (1+20)


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2012)

"That looks nasty," Luke looks at the paralyzed Esme. "How are we to aid so you will recover?"

Luke looks to Nae for answers as she is the next best healer around.

Perception: 1d20+1
13+1 = 14


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2012)

"It is fine, don't worry... Nae has just helped me a lot. You did quite good, Nae... careful there or I'll get jealous of your skill" Esme jokes a little trying to forget about the predicament she was in. 

Igeku moves around to make sure the place is clear with his shining sword and finds some items carefully hidden behind some rubble. Scribbled in the wall with scratches there's a strange word: _"precious"_ 



> An old dusty and strange smelly cloak (Cloak of Resistance +1)
> A mummified elf hand hanging from a golden chains and with a gold ring in the index finger (Hand of the Mage)
> A brilliant blue-white crystal that crackles with  static discharge when touched (Clasp of Energy Protection, Least: This augment crystal grants resistance 5 to the designated energy type. Once the crystal has prevented a total of 25 points of energy damage, it becomes inert until the following day. )
> Bracer of Armor +1


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2012)

Anya...

"Anything around here?  Stupid nasty creatures..."  She glares at one of the bodies and prowls.  

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+5:
10,+5
Total:15

((I know I'm a little late but just in case there is anything else to find.  ))


If there is nothing left to find...

"Alright!  This isn't finding that weapon.  Let's get going!  Come on Esme!"  Anya isn't being cruel just trying to encourage her.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 17, 2012)

" there are a few things over here. " said igeku picking up the cloak of resistance.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2012)

igeku somrazunta said:


> " there are a few things over here. " said igeku picking up the Bracer of armor.



((In your case, I would recommend the cloak. The bracers of armor are suited for someone who doesn't already have armor (mages, specially).  and increase your saves by +1.  Example FORTITUDE SAVE	+5	= 2 [base] +2 [Con] +* 1 [Magic] *))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2012)

((Quite a haul for a couple of ghouls  ))

After making sure Esme and the others are okay Nae turns her attention to the treasure.  Without hesitation she gasps, "ooh, shiney!"  She grabs the clasp of energy protection and holds it aloft inspecting it carefully.


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2012)

"Alright, seems some of this is useful," Luke looks at the gear. "Let's keep going," there is nothing he needs.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2012)

(( Well, you weren't the first visitors to this place ))

The party gathers the stuff, with Nae keeping the shiny clasp. They follow Igeku with his bright sword in front. As they step through the archway, you get the feeling that this room is quite big. On the sides of the wall, you see that most niches have been broken, some even have a chewed hand hanging out. The ghouls must have taken their time to do it.

((Perception check *Anya*))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 18, 2012)

Anya...

"These places keeps getting creepier and creepier..."

Perception check:
Roll(1d20)+5:
18,+5
Total:23


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2012)

Anya manages to stop Igeku from stepping on a suspicious looking stone slab. All around she can see footprints left by the creatures, except for there. She looks carefully and... yep, a javelin trap trigger. Igeku was about to be turned into a human skewer.

You can avoid it or disable it.


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2012)

"That one looks nasty," as Luke sees Anya stopping Igeku. "Oh, javelins! think you can salvage them? always useful to have extra spears to throw!"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 20, 2012)

*Anya...*

"Be a little more careful."  The gnome says to Igeku.  "You owe me one now."  She grins almost evilly. Then Anya glares at Luke for a moment and shakes her head.  "I will see what I can do..."  She tries to disable it.

Disable Device:
Roll(1d20)+9:
13,+9
Total:22


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2012)

Tck, tch, Tck, *_CHINK_*.

The trap is safely disabled and Anya retrieves 3 javelins. 

Esme casts again Guidance again in her friends and the party moves forward between the columns. Anya doesn't seem to find any more traps from where she is and Igeku doesn't see any threat either. They enter what it appears to be a some sort of chapel and walk over some rubble. Strange... there doesn't seem any structural damage to the place where the rubble should have come from. The ceiling looks intact.

Ahead you find an altar in front of an impressive mural of a rising sun with a face and 4 elves greeting it raising their arms. In the far corners there are depictions of wicked elves being punished by some kind of Angel-like Soldier. The altar has a statue of a knight to the side and below a small plaque with the following inscription in Elven:



> Our time has passed,
> but the sun never sets at Izadar.
> There we await for you.
> And to Protect that which is Dear,
> ...



Between the altar and the mural there's a drawing of another sun.


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2012)

"Soooo, we step on the sun drawing to be tested?" Luke looks again at the inscription. "And it tests our soul, somehow? Any volunteers? Else, I'll give it a try."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2012)

Nae carefully looks over the alter, statue, and mural keeping her distance with Ghost.

Do the spirits still feel restless in this area?

Spellcraft:
1d20+9
16+9 = 25


Perception:
1d20+12
20+12 = 32 (Gah, likely a wasted 20)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2012)

Nae carefully looks at the properties of the alter, the mural and the statue. There seems to be a spell linking them. She also notices that the other side of the alter is missing a second statue. 

For what Nae can tell, the main spell is one that looks into the heart and minds of people, so only good people get the weapon. She believes Luke will be alright on stepping into the sun symbol on the floor. Other type of heart, might enrage the spirits and the stone guarding will attack.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2012)

"Since our magic expert is giving me the good to go, I'll step right up!" Luke says and steps on the sun. 
If nothing happens, Luke will make his own sound effects to play the fool a little bit.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 22, 2012)

(sorry for being inactive for a whole page. i jsut got caught up in what i was doing esewhere as well.)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2012)

((Don't worry, they were looking around. If you don't post, Igeku will simply follow the party and stay and hold the light until you say otherwise.  ))

Luke steps into the sun symbol and it starts to glow, elven runes (not visible before) start to glow a golden light that shoot each a ray to the mural in the wall. The image of the rising sun flashes gloriously for a second and then simply disappears revealing a hidden chamber with another statue holding a completely engraved Heavy Mace.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 25, 2012)

Igeku watched the entire process looking a bit surprised. "that's the sacred weapon?" he asked. also being sure to keep is guard up in case any ghoul stumbled upon them.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2012)

"Looks like it," Luke comments. "Do we just take it?" Luke looks around thinking maybe there are some other traps.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 26, 2012)

"Have things ever been that easy?"  Anya asked looking Luke up and down.  She is trying to figure out how _he_ was able to open the thing.  She shrugged then.  "Maybe I should just go get it!"  She then rushes forward.

Perception check:
Roll(1d20)+5:
1,+5
Total:6
((  And that is Anya!  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2012)

The gnome steps into the small chamber and touches the heavy mace from the statue but it doesn't seem to let go. A glowing mist surges from the statue and quickly takes the general form of a person that is looking down at the gnome. 

Esme's eyes go wide as she reaches forward and pulls the gnome slowly away from the mysterious form. The person resembles a male elf. He looks at each of the party members.


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2012)

"I knew there would be another trap!" Luke claps his hands together. "Still what a strange trap. Hi trap ghost guardian thing, how do we get past you?" Luke gets straight to the point.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 27, 2012)

igeku's guard tensed up as he faced towards the ghost. "friend or foe?" he said in elven (as i believe he has the ability to speak it )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2012)

Nae dropped a hand to Ghost, not quite sure if she was reassuring him or he her, at the apparition's appearance.  The others didn't seem too overly concerned but Nae tensed.  The spirits were thick here, even if they were not all malicious things were always uncertain where the spirits were active.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2012)

The spirit seemed to smile at Igeku and to Nae. It responded in elven _"An ally, as it seems"_ he whispered, his voice echoing in a strange way. _"Only those of good intentions might reach this chamber. Is for this reason I must ask your help"_.

_"You have encountered some of the dwellers of this temple. This once sacred place has been tainted by greed and violence. A group of fortune seekers entered to raid the catacombs below but the entrance was blocked and soon sinister incidents turned then into the wretched things you have already seen. Somehow, the corpses that lie there have been slowly waking up from their soothing rest."_


_"I'm bound to this weapon that I swore to protect. I require your assistance to return peace to my fallen brothers and sisters, and get rid of the root this taint."_


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jul 27, 2012)

Igeku lowered his guard towards the ghost. "you would like us to destroy these fortune seekers? how many of them are there?" he said.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2012)

_"It seems you have defeated 3 of them at the entrance... they managed to get out through a crack. The rest are about 5, but one of them is their leader, a man who kept his cunning mind, and who might be the source of the taint..."_


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2012)

"Is there any aid you can give us? After seeing Esme frozen in place in the last battle, some aid would be really appreciated," Luke says.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2012)

The ghosts shifts uncomfortably _"I do not posses any belongings myself. Most of my brothers and sisters were buried with some of their possessions, which were partially stolen by these creatures. You have found a couple of them"_ he points at the bracers and the cloak. _"You might use that which they have taken already, but I musk ask you not to disturb the rest of their tombs"_.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 28, 2012)

Anya...

"You mean there are more of those creepy things?  Gah!"  The gnome rolled her eyes and crossed her arms, glaring at the ghost.  It wasn't long though before it turned into a grin.  "Alright!  Bring it on!  Let's get 'em!"  Anya held her hammer-pick high and yelled.  "Where do we go?  Just point the way!"


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2012)

"Right behind you, my friend!" Luke roared enthusiastically with his xbow held high. "Let's see who gets the higher score!"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2012)

The ghosts points out to the eastern side of the great hall. There are a set of stairs going down, but at the end, the ceiling is collapsed. There's a single hole that could fit one medium creature through at the time. Around that hole you see claw marks on the rock and the walls. The other side of the stairs is in complete darkness.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Aug 4, 2012)

(i dont mean to sound jerkish or selfish but i personlly think Igeku should take point here since hes the best suited in case the things are waiting on the other side.)


----------



## Muk (Aug 4, 2012)

(Go ahead and take point xD)


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Aug 4, 2012)

(aight  )

"I'll take point." said igeku as he sarted to descend down the stairs towards the hole in the wall, holding his blade horizontally in front so as to illuminate the area in front of him better. (like a flashlight is to a lantern if thats possible XD)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2012)

Igeku manages to fit through the hole and rises the sword to illuminate his surroundings. The catacombs are cold and mostly silent. He hears something scurrying away, most likely a rat but he can't get a glimpse of them. 

Slowly, everybody else crosses and make their ways through the only hallway leading down to the catacombs. Suddenly, Anya and Igeku stop in their tracks. There's a group of people simply standing ahead of them. 


Esme tenses up and whispers "Undead".  As she says this, the creatures turn slowly around to meet them, their eyes grey or missing, their skin almost mummified. They moan and growl as they attempt to approach the party.


*ROLL INITIATIVES!*

The hallway is 10ft wide and 40 ft from where you are to the zombies.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Aug 6, 2012)

ok so timew to roll initiative 

18 (9 + 9)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 6, 2012)

Nae:
*Spoiler*: __ 





AC:    16 = 10 +2[Armor] +4[Dex]
Touch:    14 = 10 +4[Dex]
FF:    12 = 10 +2[Armor] 

HP: 18/18

Fort: +3 = +3[Druid] +0[Con]
Ref: +5 = +1[Druid] +4[Dex]
Will: +7 = +3[Druid] +4[Wis]
+2 on saves vs. Enchantment spells

Initiative:
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

Attacks:
1d20+8
15+8 = 23

1d20+8
6+8 = 14

1d20+8
3+8 = 11

1d20+8
14+8 = 22

1d20+8
18+8 = 26

Damages:
1d6+2
6+2 = 8

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
3+2 = 5




Ghost:
*Spoiler*: __ 




AC: 18(22) = 10 +4[NAC] +3[Dex] +1[Dodge] (+4[Dodge] vs. AoO from moving within threatened areas)
CMB: +4 = +2[BAB] +2[STR] +0[Size]
CMD: 15 = 10 + 2[BAB] +1[STR] +2 [Dex] +0[Size]
Fort: +5 = +3[Base]+2[Con]
Ref: +6 = +3[Base]+3[Dex]
Will: +2 = +1[Base]+1[Wis]

Attacks:
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

1d20+4
5+4 = 9

1d20+4
19+4 = 23

1d20+4
7+4 = 11

1d20+4
20+4 = 24

Damages:
1d6+3
5+3 = 8

1d6+3
6+3 = 9

1d6+3
4+3 = 7

1d6+3
1+3 = 4

1d6+3
2+3 = 5

Trip Checks:
1d20+4
20+4 = 24

1d20+4
4+4 = 8

1d20+4
13+4 = 17

1d20+4
10+4 = 14

1d20+4
18+4 = 22


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2012)

Initiative:
1d20+4
19+4 = 23

Luke will rapid fire from the back line


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




R1
1d20+6
9+6 = 15

1d20+6
1+6 = 7

R2
1d20+6
18+6 = 24

1d20+6
10+6 = 16

R3
1d20+6
19+6 = 25

R4
Reload

R5
1d20+6
20+6 = 26

1d20+6
7+6 = 13






*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




R1
1d8+0
8+0 = 8

1d8+0
7+0 = 7

R2
1d8+0
2+0 = 2

1d8+0
6+0 = 6

R3
1d8+0
8+0 = 8

R5
1d8+0
3+0 = 3

1d8+0
1+0 = 1


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Aug 8, 2012)

forgoty my attack roles lol 

just realized my roll isn ot 1d but 2d
 LOL
might be a type
so maybe could you look into that?

igeku will charge in and slash with his falchion
(im going to roll with both for now but it if turns out i can use 2d then ill do so and dellete the 1d or vize versa.)
ATTACK:
1d20+6
16+6=22

1d20+6=11
5+6=11

1d20+6=13
7+6=13

1d20+6=14
8+6=14

1s20+6=16
10+6=16


2D
*Spoiler*: __ 





2d6+7=13
5+1+7=13

2d6+7=15
2+6+7=15

2d6+7=15
5+3+7=15

2d6+7=16
5+4+7=16

2d6+7=16
3+6+7=16


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2012)

((Yes, your damage should be 2d6+7.  ))


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Aug 8, 2012)

lol k fixed


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2012)

From lower left to top: Anya, Igeku, Ghost, Esme, Nae, Luke. :33


 ((There are more zombies down the hall, you cannot see them, but you can hear them))




*Round 1*
Luke fires his crossbow but only one bolt hits the target but somehow, the undead seems mostly unaffected by the bolt (Z1 -3hp).


Nae's arrow also strikes the first zombie and meets the same results. (z1 -6hp)


Anya changes places with Ghosts and the wolf attacks relentlessly ripping it apart. (Z1-DEAD)


Igeku focuses his attack on the creature before him and slashes him by half. (Z2 -Dead)


The two other remaining zombies step forward, trying to catch the humans. The attempt to slam Igeku but they are unsuccessful.






*Round 2*


Luke shoots two bolts at one of the approaching zombies and it seems mostly unphased by him. (Z3 -1hp)




Nae fears she might fail her next shot, but the zombies barely move to avoid her arrows. Sadly, the zombie doesn't care.


Ghosts tries to bite the newcommers, but he cannot get a decent hold.


Igeku swings his sword and by chance, the zombie stumbles back an avoids being decapitated.

The two zombies attempt to bite Igeku and Ghost and are successful.  (Ghost -5hp) (Igeku -6hp)

Esme touches Igeku's shoulder, giving him a blessing on his attack. (Touch of Good +1 Atk/+1Skill).



*Round 3*

Luke shoots his last bolt to the head of the zombie. (Z3 -4hp)


Nae's arrow misses by a hair. Ghost maganes to get a good hold of the zombie and shakes his arm, ripping most of it from the torso. (z3 -11hp)


Igeku finishes what is left of the zombie in one clean slash. (Z3 - DEAD)

The zombie slams Ghosts again... (Ghost -11hp) From the darkness, two additional zombies emerge.

Esme touches Ghost again, giving him also a blessing.


*Round 4*

Luke uses this round to reload.


Nae is quite frustrated that her arrows aren't making full damage. (z4 -1hp)


Thanks to the blessing from Esme, Ghost manages to bite the remaining zombie in front of him nd trips him. (z4 -5hp)


Igeku smiles as he cuts the tripped zombie's head from his body. He looks up, getting ready for the other two in their way.

The zombies charge at them, giving Ghost and Igeku an attack of opportunity as they approach. 
1d20+7 → [20,7] = (27) It's a critic! The zombie falls in half before even touching him! (z5 DEAD) Ghost doesn't have the same luck and the charge is successful against him and yelps (Ghost -18hp).

Esme touches Ghost, healing him a little (Ghost -13hp).


*Round 5*

Luke's two shots connect, but only one explodes the eye of the zombie. (z6 -1hp)

Nae's shot also hits the target but her arrows are not making any difference! D: On the other hand Ghost's jaws snap the arm of the zombie in two and trips him! (z6 -11hp)

Igeku rises his falchion and hacks what's left of his enemy.



*COMBAT ENDS*

**300XP EACH*


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Aug 11, 2012)

igeku drew his blade from the gory remains and slashed horizontally, the blood and remains splashing onto the wall. "we should likely keep moving as i would prefer to be finished with these zombies."


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2012)

"Seems there are a few more ahead, be ready for some more combat." Luke agrees with Igeku. "God I hate zombies, they are so tough to pierce through."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2012)

((Igeku, try not to act according to the information on the pathfinder site. Your character does not know that.  And I'm not the one to actually follow treasure rules very much. For example I hadn't give them enough loot the last level so I'm trying to give everyone enough.  ))

"Good job" Esme congratulates Igeku and then tries to find something in her backpack. She offers Luke a dagger. "Is the only one I have, do you want it?"

"I don't think I'll use it here... I'll have to rely on my power. If the ghost is truthful, then we have more ghouls ahead. I should not get in front again, unless is an emergency." she tells Luke.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Aug 14, 2012)

soulnova said:


> ((Igeku, try not to act according to the information on the pathfinder site. Your character does not know that.  And I'm not the one to actually follow treasure rules very much. For example I hadn't give them enough loot the last level so I'm trying to give everyone enough.  ))



((noted and i must say im sorry D: i could change my post a little to something less breaking of RP like time is of the essence? ))


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2012)

"Nah, got a dagger myself. I need something that I can shoot with. Like bolts of holy powers or something," Luke jokes declining the dagger.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2012)

((Heh, never _ever_ tell the DM a creature doesn't have loot.  Pointing out the DM forgot the loot can be a measured risk but if Soul wants to accidentally give us more loot who are we to argue?))

Nae strokes her badly injured companion softly a moment magically triggering his collar and healing his wounds.  "Nae does not like this.  Dead should know to stay dead, the spirits here are cold."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2012)

(( I remind you that you can use the magic collar to heal Ghost if you need :3 ))

"More than cold Nae." Esme said looking intently at the darkness. There must be someone provoking this unrest... the whole place is tainted with... _dread_...negative energy" Esme said clutching her holy symbol. 

"We should advance carefully..."



Saying this, Igeku walks ahead with the shining sword illuminating their way. After turning around in a corner, Anya, Ghost and Nae catch glimpse of a humanoid figure on the ceiling on the hall, just behind a beam, clearly waiting to fall on an unsuspecting victim.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2012)

((Yeah, that's what I intended with the "activates his collar," I honestly have no idea how to translate that into Nae's universe so I'm ignoring it for now  ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2012)

((aghh... I totally missed it...  sorry xD ))


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2012)

((assuming nae tells us the weird thing))
((i'd imagine nae speak takes a lot of thinking xD))

"Look up! We should bring that thing down from a range! No need to trigger the trap!" Luke says.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Aug 15, 2012)

(assuming the same)
igeku stuck the blade of his sword into the ground so that it still illuminated the hallway and pulled out his longbow, fitting an arrow into it.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 15, 2012)

"Hmm I seem to have got distracted for a long time by my reflection on this sword! Onwards Elite Eagles! What are we slaying with the sword of righteousness today?!" Dangil said in his usual boisterous manner


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2012)

Esme's eyes bucked and she tried desperately to cover Dangil's mouth. "SHHH" she said looking apprehensively ahead at the darkness of the catacombs. "Ghoul, on the ceiling it's waiting to-"


The undead humanoid creature jumped down attracted by the sound in the hall. It's dead eyes seem to reflect the light of the torch, his pale and horrendous face looks at the party with -hunger. "YES"


Roll Initiatives + actions!


----------



## Vergil (Aug 16, 2012)

"You seek to harm my friends!? I think not!"

Init: 1d20+4
17+4 = 21

Actions: Intimidate, hit/throw with sword


----------



## Muk (Aug 16, 2012)

((i think she wants to see those d20 rolls vergil))

initiative:
1d20+4
2+4 = 6

Luke will rapid fire away.


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




R1
1d20+6
20+6 = 26

1d20+6
11+6 = 17

R2
1d20+6
15+6 = 21

1d20+6
18+6 = 24

R3
1d20+6
20+6 = 26

R4
reload

R5
1d20+6
1+6 = 7

1d20+6
7+6 = 13





*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




R1
1d8+0
7+0 = 7

1d8+0
5+0 = 5

R2
1d8+0
6+0 = 6

1d8+0
5+0 = 5

R3
1d8+0
8+0 = 8


R4
Reload

R5
1d8+0
1+0 = 1

1d8+0
8+0 = 8


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2012)

((Nah, it's ok. We talked about it. He'll have to take whatever I roll ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2012)

Initiative:
1d20+4
4+4 = 8

Nae:
Attacks with her bow

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+8
3+8 = 11

1d20+8
8+8 = 16

1d20+8
2+8 = 10

1d20+8
13+8 = 21

1d20+8
11+8 = 19




Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d6+2
1+2 = 3

1d6+2
1+2 = 3

1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
1+2 = 3

1d6+2
3+2 = 5





Ghost:
Will hang back guarding Nae:

Attacks:
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+4
2+4 = 6

1d20+4
14+4 = 18

1d20+4
4+4 = 8

1d20+4
4+4 = 8

1d20+4
15+4 = 19




Damages:
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d6+3
5+3 = 8

1d6+3
5+3 = 8

1d6+3
4+3 = 7

1d6+3
3+3 = 6

1d6+3
6+3 = 9




Trips:
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+4
6+4 = 10

1d20+4
4+4 = 8

1d20+4
19+4 = 23

1d20+4
18+4 = 22

1d20+4
20+4 = 24


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Aug 16, 2012)

(oh also attack and damage roll? well seems a bit much for a single ghoul but meh)
(wow. my phone never finished posting the roll
oh wel l iguess i have to redo it D:<)
initiative roll: 1d20+9 =27
18+9=27
igeku runs forward to attack the foe.
attack/damage rolls
round1:
attack: 1d20+6=13 7+6= 13
damage: 2d6+7=15
round 2: 
attack:1d20+6= 20 14+6 = 20
damage: 2d6+7= 12
Round3:
attack: 1d20+6=15 9+6=15
damage: 2d6+7=11
Round3:
atatck: 1d20+6=13 7+6=13
damage: 2d6+7=16
round4:
attack:1d20+6=14 8+6=14
damage:11
round5:
attack:1d20+6=23 6+17=23
damage: 2d6+7=14
and gtg for now


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2012)

*Round 1*
The ghoul in front of them snarls at the party, but Igeku quikly rushes to the creature with his sword in hand. He swings but misses the ghouls by little. 


Dangil steps forward and use his mighty prowess with his sword of awesome. The ghoul feels threaten. "He's big trouble!" it barks. Unknowingly to the rest, from the remains on the niches on the hallway, two additional figures raise, one just beside Nae, the other between Ghost and Dangil. They missed them completely.



The first one, prefers to deal with Igeku, because is still shaken by the Barbarian's display and misses him in every swing. The other one attacks Dangil failing miserably to even scratch him.  The third one has the same bad luck as the rest. You really don't want to be a ghoul today.


Nae steps back besides Luke, against the wall and shoots an arrow, missing.

Ghosts turns around and tries to attack the new ghoul to no vail.

Luke shoots to the same creature Nae attempted to wound. BANG BANG. He hits true twice. Not enough to kill him.

Seeing themselves surrounded, Esme calls forth the warm light and energy through her holy symbol. "BEGONE WRETCHED CREATURES!". There's a small flash and the creatures howl in pain. Only the one already wounded by Luke fall to the ground unmoving.


*Round 2*

This time, Igeku slashes the face of the ghoul and bits and pieces fly around. Without half his face, the ghoul falls to the ground. 

Dangil takes a small step back and throws his sword at the creature besides him. 

Feeling cornered, the ghouls attempts again at Dangil. aaand Nope. There's nothing it can do. 

Nae raises an arrow to her cheek and lets it fly into the chest of the undead.

Ghost tries to trip the putridmeat bag only damages it further...

Before anyone can say another word. BANG BANG. The two bolts explode the ghouls head dramatically. 

*
End of Combat

300 EXP EACH*


((And just because I say so, *LEVEL UP*, so everyone is in the same page. Everyone is level 3 now, 3000/6000XP; Igeku, you will be lvl 2, 1000/2000 EXP))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2012)

soulnova said:


> ((And just because I say so, *LEVEL UP*, so everyone is in the same page. Everyone is level 3 now, 3000/6000XP; Igeku, you will be lvl 2, 1000/2000 EXP))


((Nae's already Level 3, 4458/6000exp, do you want me to drop her to 3000/6000?))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2012)

(( Nop, leave her like that. In fact, I lost count so I just wanted to make everyone higher. 4458 sounds good to me for everyone then. ))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 18, 2012)

((Sweet! Thanks Soul you're a star!  ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2012)

Vergil, do you still have the link for the classes? 

 here it is. 

Would you let know Kuno about it? In case she wants to do it on her own. Post here if you have any questions. 

Igeku, do you think you can level up yourself? The only thing I need you to roll is your HP gained which would be 1d10+2 with the link from Invisible Castle. This  is pretty much  what you have to change:

Attack +1
Fort Save +1
+1 Bonus feat from this list  (the ones with an "*")
Write down Bravery on the bottom of the sheet (where it says Fighter 1 bonus Combat feats)
+5 skill ranks to distribute on your skills (one point at a time)

If you need help, post here too.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Aug 18, 2012)

okay thanks and yah ill roll to see how much my Hp increases
okay a 5 
ooh diehard , but requires endurance first so getting endurance


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2012)

"Phew, so glad Esme destroyed those nasty ones close to us." Luke looks rather relieved from stress. "Anyone able to see how far we still need to go?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2012)

"What? No, not at all." she shakes her head embarrassed. "I only got the one that was already wounded. The energy I used wasn't enough to bring the others down." she explains to Luke.


"I can't see very far ahead. It's a turn to the south it seems. The Guardian Ghost said there were other ghouls down here. How many? 4 or 5? Uhm..."


These ghouls seem to have ransacked several tombs and decorated themselves with jewels. 

*+400gp for each*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2012)

The party advances through the dark passages and enter a small chamber carefully. There's a foul odor coming out of it. Igeku tries to illuminate ahead but as he rises his glowing sword he catches glimpse of another ghoul just crossing the chamber, reaching out for a leveler. It smirks as he pulls the device and the exit is blocked behind the party. A creepy laugh is heard above them, somewhere above the beams. "You killed the rest, but you will take their places!" the voice assures them almost cackling. 


*Initiatives + Perception to see where second the creature is + 5 Actions *


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2012)

Luke will set up his tower shield for total cover. Then he fires at the ghoul and whatever was laughing at them. (rapid fire)

Initiative:
1d20+4
10+4 = 14

Round 1: Setup Total Cover


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




R2
1d20+7
13+7 = 20

1d20+7
17+7 = 24

R3
1d20+7
7+7 = 14

1d20+7
19+7 = 26

R4
1d20+7
5+7 = 12
reload (move action)

R5
1d20+7
9+7 = 16

1d20+7
6+7 = 13

R6
1d20+7
13+7 = 20

1d20+7
19+7 = 26






*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




R2
1d8+0
2+0 = 2

1d8+0
2+0 = 2

R3
1d8+0
8+0 = 8

1d8+0
3+0 = 3

R4
1d8+0
3+0 = 3
reload

R5
1d8+0
3+0 = 3

1d8+0
1+0 = 1

R6
1d8+0
6+0 = 6

1d8+0
4+0 = 4


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 31, 2012)

Init:
1d20+4
1+4 = 5  (Going last just makes her more epic )

Nae:
Perception:
1d20+12
18+12 = 30 (low-light)

Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nae looks idly at the still-wet blood on Ghost's fur and bars her teeth in anger growling softly.  The dead should not be allowed to do such things.  The spirits were far too cold here, their unnatural presence perverted this place.  "Spirits of the dancing flames come out, become vengeance and purge the decay that does not die."

She grabs Ghost's fur and swings her small form over his body, "come Ghost, let us end this."

(Nae casts "Burning Gaze" (druid-2) targeting Ghost (share-spells) and then mounts Ghost)) 




Round 2-5: Attack with bow

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+8
12+8 = 20

1d20+8
10+8 = 18

1d20+8 (Crit!)
20+8 = 28

1d20+8
19+8 = 27




Damage:
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d6+2
6+2 = 8

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

2d6+4
4,4+4 = 12
+1d10+0
3+0 = 3 (Sonic)

1d6+2
5+2 = 7




Ride Checks:
Nae can make a ride check 1/round to negate an attack that would otherwise hit Ghost (essentially use the better of Ghost's AC or the Ride Check):

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+12
4+12 = 16

1d20+12
20+12 = 32

1d20+12
18+12 = 30

1d20+12
19+12 = 31

1d20+12
15+12 = 27




Ghost:
Perception:
1d20+5
17+5 = 22 (Scent, low-light)

If out of melee range Ghost will maintain his distance and direct his burning gaze at the Ghoul (or other promising target if one appears).  It will last until the end of round 4.

If in melee range Ghost will bite/trip and then 5' away.

Burning Gaze Damage:  
(DC 16 Fort for initial damage, then DC 16 Ref or catch on fire for 1d6 damage/round.  Each round burning creatures may attempt a ref save to put out the flames, failure results in another 1d6 damage as they continue burning.  Burning gaze has no further effect on an already burning creature.)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d6+0
4+0 = 4

1d6+0
4+0 = 4

1d6+0
6+0 = 6

1d6+0
3+0 = 3




Melee Attacks:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+4
8+4 = 12

1d20+4
18+4 = 22

1d20+4
4+4 = 8

1d20+4
4+4 = 8

1d20+4
5+4 = 9




Melee Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d6+3
3+3 = 6

1d6+3
3+3 = 6

1d6+3
1+3 = 4

1d6+3
4+3 = 7

1d6+3
3+3 = 6




Trip Attempts:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+4
5+4 = 9

1d20+4
13+4 = 17

1d20+4
9+4 = 13

1d20+4
19+4 = 23

1d20+4
15+4 = 19




(Ghost has +6 in acrobatics if such is needed for moving around.  His movement rate is 50', Nae takes a -4 to attack if he double-moves though.))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 1, 2012)

"We killed the rest and you shall join them foul beasts. Prepare to meet thy DOOM!" Dangil booms out at the taunt. 

Dazzling display.
Thrown sword.
Melee
Melee
Melee

If he gets into trouble then Rage! If he gets into more trouble then use a charge on the healing belt.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 1, 2012)

initiative roll :
1d20+9=20 (11+9)
perception:
1d20+1=12 11+1


igeku will attack head-on keeping an eye out for any hidden enemies.

attack rolls :
*Spoiler*: __ 



round 1 :
1d20+6= 7 1+6 ('scuse my french but damn low roll XD)
round 2:
1d20+6=18 12+6 (much better)
round 3:
1d20+6=22 16+6
round4:
1d20+6=25 19+6
round 5:
1d20+6=12 6+6 




damage rolls:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1: 
2d6+7=16 5+4+7
round 2:
2d6+7=12 4+1+7
round 3:
2d6+7= 15 2+6+7
round 4:
2d6+7= 18 5+6+7
round 5:
2d6+7= 13 1+5+7


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2012)

*Round 1*

Dangil looks up and manages to discern the glowy eyes of a foul creature laughing at them in the ceiling of the chamber. He points at him with the Sword of Omens and uses his Dazzling Display. The ghoul in the ground and the creature above both hiss and snarl at Dangil, having being affected by his MIGHTY POWER. 

Igeku takes this oportunity and leaps forward towards the first Ghoul and swings his sword but the creature is ready to dodge him.


Luke sets up his Tower Shield as a total cover towards the ghoul in the floor.


The Ghoul screams at Igeku and attempst to rip him apart in a frenzy. It manages to bites Igeku in the neck (IGEKU -5HP), but his other attacks fail. Igeku feels the coldness of its teeth but shrugs it off. (Fort Save DC 13 vs Disease= 20)

"BEGONE YOU WRETCHED CREATURES!" Esme gets closer, but not into melee, and channels the energy of her Goddess. They seem to resist most of the energy. 


Now is payback for Nae. She casts her spell and mounts Ghost. She sees clearly where the other creature is on the beams. This one looks more corrupted, more foul. 



*Round 2*

Igeku decides he has had enough of these ghouls and slashes at the one in front of him. It's head gets severed from his shoulders and falls with a snarl.

Dangil on the other hand, throws his Mighty Sword at the one over them, nailing him to the ceiling for a second, before calling back his weapon.


Luke doesn't manage to see well the ghast. He shoots and by luck he hits it! 


The ghast is enraged and falls infront of Dangil and Igeku. It exudes an overwhelming stench of death and corruption. Dangil manages to hold his breath but Igeku is not so lucky and is SICKENED for 8 MINUTES. 


Like that, it attempts to bite Dangil's arm but Dangil evades him easily.


Esme keeps pressing with her channeling. 


Ghost stays out of range of the creature. The stench is just too much for him to bear and instead uses his burning gaze while Nae let's an arrow fly and hits true. 



*Round 3*

Dangil misses his hit but a desperate and sickened Igeku slashes the ghast from the shoulder to the hip. The torso falls to the ground and twitches making moaning sounds but then stops, unmoving. 


*COMBAT ENDS
300XP each*



Igeku feels like he's going to throw up. He stumbles away from the stench of the corpse trying to find fresh air. Sadly they all are still trapped inside the chamber. Esme walks to him.

"Let me see that bite..." she says worried that he got the Ghoul Fever.

She will use two of her remaining channelings to heal the party (+12HP)


_*Perception Checks!*_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 1, 2012)

Nae perception:
1d20+12
2+12 = 14

Ghost Perception:
1d20+5
1+5 = 6

((Blarg, apparently they're still focused on revenge))

((Sorry, no content, too long of a day))


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2012)

Perception:

1d20+1
6+1 = 7

Luke seems rather distracted. He's putting away his tower shield and cleaning or double checking his xbow "Scanty"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2012)

Anya 1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)
Dangil 1d20+6 → [1,6] = (7)
Esme 1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)


Nae and Ghost are making sure the ghouls are dead, while Luke keeps cleaning his shield from Ghoul splatter. Eww.

Dangil helps up Igeku, who still is sickened by the foul stench of the ghast.

Anya and Esme on the other hand, start looking for a way out. The obvious choice was to use the leveler to try to open the passage but it seems stuck. Maybe one of the fighters can help out with that?


While they are doing that, Esme finds a loose brick that has a bag of gems and a note with a strange drawing on it. 

*400gp Each*


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry i havent been able to post lately , i am on a tablet atm, but some nasty bloke decided to ruin my labor day by claiming to be FBI and locking my compy on fake pirating charges and then to top it off, demanding 200$ or they would  lock my computer permanently. Getting it wiped so they  cant track me anymore. Expect me back tomorrow.

Also igeku will attempt to help ( i guess )


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2012)

With Igeku's help, the party manages to unstuck the leveler to open the door. It slowly slides up and allows them to back track through the catacombs. 


After squeezing through the half collapsed the group returns to where the ghost was when they last saw him, at the small chamber with the statue and the Heavy Mace. 

_"You have made a great favor to this temple. The corruption will finally leave this sacred walls. You have proven yourselves worthy. You may have this weapon. It will aid you to banquish any creature linked to the magic of earth. Make good use of it"_ he nods and slowly fades away.


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2012)

"Thanks for the mace," Luke says. He'll put it into their group stash unless someone wants to claim it. "So shall we head back? I don't think we missed anything or did we?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2012)

Esme shrugs looking at the mace "I could use it in an emergency... but I rather help you out with healing. Today I got a clear reason to stay out of the front-lines" she giggled nervously. 

Without anything else to do here, the party leaves the ruined temple. The area around it doesn't has the same feeling anymore. It looks like an unremarkable swamp now. Crickets and even birds can be heard in the distance. 

The group makes their way back to Greenroad without any delays. There are a dozen or so new tents at the camp on the outskirts of the city... which is strange. Several houses damaged by the fire have already been fixed and whole families were supposed to go back to their homes soon. If you walk closer to the tents, you make out several human soldiers setting up their own camp. The emblem of the Capital City of Norith is hanging on a banner. (Igeku and Luke know a couple of faces here)

When the group goes to report themselves to Windstorm, they find him talking to a tall man clad in shiny armor. His black hair is clean cut and meticulously combed back, his crimson cape falls perfectly from his left shoulder while showing proudly the insignia of Captain on his right arm, and carries a jewel Greatsword on his black leather scabbard.

Windstorm is quite annoyed while talking with the Captain. His eyes light up when he sees the party approaching. The Captain turns around curious of what Windstorm just spotted and smirks when he catches glimpse of you.

"Finally"

Sadly, Luke knows this man too well?


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2012)

Luke's face turns sour as if he bit into a really sour lemon by accident.
"Captain von Rommel, a 'pleasure' seeing you," Luke says in a sarcastic tone. "What brings the royal army to this remote land? It seems like you were waiting for us."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2012)

"Ah, Luke. Don't tell me you are still angry about that little incident?" the man chuckles sensing his sarcasm. 

"You are not on the Army anymore. Our reasons are not of your concern, but I'll oblige for the good old days..." 

"The Royal Army goes where ever the Kingdom needs, and like it or not, Greenroad is still part of our jurisdiction" He glances at Windstorm with a strange smile "I can see you did a terrible job defending the city. You get fooled by the enemy resulting in plenty of casualties and buildings destroyed... and then you and your friends go off on adventures while the people here need all the help they can get. Tsk, tsk... No wonder why the _General _wants us to take over the defense of this poor city." He looks around assessing the damage.

"Greenroad doesn't need your army, Captain" Windstorm interrupts. "If the incident with the Earth Elementals at Starryvale was any indication, they won't attempt another attack any time soon. You should be-..."

The Captain von Rommel doesn't care about sorcerer anymore.  "I also heard you might have found something _quite _interesting…"  Esme and Windstorm tense up and dare not to move. What is he talking about? Is it the journal? The bane weapons?


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Sep 27, 2012)

( just so you know i havent ditched ye :3 )

igeku stood towards the back of the group. he felt no need to really bother with this argument they seemed to have and so he pretty much ignored it as he thought it none of his business.


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2012)

"Father can do what he likes. It is not my place to argue with you what he does with the tax money of the kingdom. (Though I do remember this being a free elf city.[Not sure if I am right here ;p])
Hope you aren't trying to put down some Marshal Law, cause I ain't going to be listening to you even if you are the royal army.

Also how I earn my living is none of your concern anymore."

Luke whispers to the group, "He's too well informed for some snob from the capitol. Someone must have tipped him off."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2012)

"Greenroad was nothing more than a some elven outpost with plenty of refugees from the first days of the Relentless Age, and Norinias mercifully allowed them to settle in its borders. They are under our protection so the Elven Council _still _responds to the King of Norinth and to _us_" he says in contempt. 




> "Hope you aren't trying to put down some Marshal Law, cause I ain't going to be listening to you even if you are the royal army.
> 
> Also how I earn my living is none of your concern anymore."



"Don't play with me, Luke" his smile disappears  "I was going to overlook the mess you have done here and send good word of you to Father if you helped me, but it seems you still don't understand how things work" 

Esme whispers back to Luke. _"But who could have told them?"_

"I'll meet with the Elven Council at sunset to explain our course of action. I'm sure they will have more sense than you do" von Rommel turns around and starts to leave. "If you change your mind, I guess you can at least find my tent without getting lost"


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2012)

"Yeah, well 'good luck' with the Elven Council Jakob," Luke says in a sarcastic tone.

Turning his attention back to the group and Windstorm, "I don't know who tipped the snob of an elder brother off, but you better not think he's doing this out of charity. He's an egoistic maniac who only thinks of his rank and pride. He'll put his rank and authority before anything, even family. So remember that when dealing with him. Also he's not as stupid as he looks. I am not sure what he's up to besides the obvious we are putting this town under marshal law even if we don't call it that."

Luke whispers this to the group, looking around just to make sure its a private conversation,
"I mean what does this elf town have besides refugees, broken homes, a werewolf, a underground passage, a few journal pages and maybe those items we found. Besides neither the cub nor the journal will be of direct use to him. The passage might be of help if he wanted to assault the other side and the items would give him a relative big firepower boost.

Windstorm any ideas?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2012)

Windstorm sighs. "He came to me asking if you were going to come back any time soon. He told me you were his brother and I totally believed he was worried about you... but then he went on and on trying to know other details."

"The tunnel might be might first guess if he's trying to improve his status and fame. It's been over a hundred years since there was an actual war against other Kingdom. The smugglers wouldn't breathe a word of it and we certainly haven't." 

"You started to look for the weapons after the attack... he was on his way here by that time, so there's no way he would have learned of that until now."

"The journal... I don't think anyone on the Royal Army knows or understands the importance of it" he crosses his arms. "Besides us, only the cult of Lasvek would have use for it"


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2012)

"So unless Lasvek tipped him off about some sort of journal, he'd have no reason to be here. Hmm, wasn't there something about Lasvek and them having influence up in the ministry? I think some Lasvek cultist are behind this leak. But I might be entirely wrong," Luke concludes.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Oct 2, 2012)

igeku stepped up for a moment (and i hope im not beign an idiot but) and said with a salute, "sir with all due respect i believe it may be a mistake to bring the army here. as it stands it is likely for them to attack elsewhere as my companion has stated. and i believe that the army beign elsewhere would be more helpful, and more fruitful." he continued to stand there at rigid attention for the captains response.


----------

